

Romney Hotmail Account Hacked - What's your favourite animal? - sparknlaunch
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/06/05/mitt-romneys-email-allegedly-hacked-thanks-to-security-question-about-his-favorite-animal/?view=pc

======
jpeg_hero
I just plain don't understand these security questions!!

Am I an idiot!?! They can't possibly increase security.

I was quite upset when Apple forced me to add these to my apple ID.

Of course, I treat these questions like additional passwords. I write down the
question in my password keeper, and input a random phrase into each.

